# More On Selank



## *Bio* (May 14, 2014)

I read JJB1's thread on Selank.  I've picked some up...I'll let everyone know more in a week.  On day 2, it really helps turn down the extra background noise in the head.  Discohornet over at Professional Muscle did a thread on this a couple of years ago.  He mentioned the muting of the background noise in the head.  This is one of the reason I wanted to try it.

Here is a link to Discohornet's thread.  Don't just read the link in his initial post, read through the entire thread...There's some good personal experience revealed there!  Selank is Dank. - Professional Muscle


----------



## robertscott (May 14, 2014)

so are you saying it helps you "switch off"?  If I could find something that'd make me more relaxed at night and not lying in bed thinking about all sorts of shite and keeping myself awake I'd be all over that


----------



## robertscott (May 14, 2014)

wow, looks very interesting.  Just need to find a UK source now...


----------



## johnjuanb1 (May 14, 2014)

robertscott said:


> wow, looks very interesting.  Just need to find a UK source now...



We ship to the UK. Click on my signature banner to go to the website and you'll find selank under research liquids. There is a buy one get one free sale now. Use the BOGO code MBOGOF at check out. If you want two then you put two in your cart and after you enter the BOGO code you will only be charged for one.


----------



## johnjuanb1 (May 14, 2014)

robertscott said:


> so are you saying it helps you "switch off"?  If I could find something that'd make me more relaxed at night and not lying in bed thinking about all sorts of shite and keeping myself awake I'd be all over that



I had this problem so bad when I was on tren.


----------



## sh00t (May 15, 2014)

Definitely going to be checking your run on this!


----------



## *Bio* (May 15, 2014)

I'm going to add some input from my use and some that my benefit those that use pain medication(s).  One thing I need to explain is that I use a fairly low dose of pain medications on a daily basis for chronic neck and back issues.  In discohornet's thread, one of the things that got my attention was the ability to restore the "spark" that one time or current opiate users have dulled over time. I have a pretty good personality but this is something that I feel has begun happening to me and will continue, as my condition will only get worse. 

Two nights ago I took 500mcg about an hour or two before bed. Previously I had only used it in the AM. Because I use some pain meds before bed, I think it put me in an unnatural state of sleep that was too deep and caused me to have nightmares.  This is some thing that has happened in the past when I've used a medication that "knocks me out".  When I use it in the AM, I have no issues throughout the day and sleep great!

Here's an area that I found very interesting.  The Selank seems to help with some of my pain.  I get really bad muscle spasms and tightness due to my back and neck issues and I've found that it really helps alleviate this.  The other area I found fascinating, is that Selank ALMOST completely eliminates withdrawal symptoms.  Because I'm not hurting as much, I don't need to use a certain medication as much.  That medication is Norco.  It has a nasty withdrawal effect when you use it long enough!  Two days ago, I had some effects associated with withdrawal.  I managed to only use a half a tab twice that day...One in the afternoon and one around 7pm...I was having some leg pain that evening too.  Yesterday, I took 500mcg and I only needed half a tab in the evening due to pain only...No withdrawal effects!!  Also, I usually need a half a tablet around 2 to 3am, every night / morning.  I haven't had to take any at that time, the last couple of days!   Today I used 1mg.  I'm curious to see how the day plays out!  Selank is really showing promise in several areas!!


----------



## johnjuanb1 (May 16, 2014)

I'm glad your withdrawal pain is reduced. Withdrawing from opiates isn't fun.


----------



## Elvia1023 (May 16, 2014)

Great thread and info. This is on my list to try. There are 3 things I think could possibly be good for me for different reasons. I am gonna order over the w/e so I may give this a try


----------



## Elvia1023 (May 16, 2014)

robertscott said:


> wow, looks very interesting.  Just need to find a UK source now...



As JJ stated we ship to the UK. I live in England myself and the pack came super quick. Just look at our signs for the current BOGO deal.


----------



## *Bio* (May 16, 2014)

johnjuanb1 said:


> I'm glad your withdrawal pain is reduced. Withdrawing from opiates isn't fun.



Trust me, I know!  I had back surgery 16 years ago and came off of pain medicine cold turkey...NOT FUN!  Felt horrible for a month!!  The pharmaceuticals are worse for withdrawal than street drugs.

Honestly JJ, there's NO withdrawal symptoms.  I'm just taking half a tab in the evening when my pain gets to a point that I need some relief.  I originally got this for the mellowing / happiness effect...What a happy accident and great find that it helps with pain and withdrawal symptoms!  A lot of people could benefit from this (assuming it has the same effect on them).


----------



## robertscott (May 18, 2014)

Elvia1023 said:


> As JJ stated we ship to the UK. I live in England myself and the pack came super quick. Just look at our signs for the current BOGO deal.



thanks guys, I'll check that out


----------



## Elvia1023 (May 18, 2014)

robertscott said:


> thanks guys, I'll check that out



If you decide to try it let me know how you get on.


----------

